# SB Live 7.1 24 bit

## serg_sk

Сообственно сабж.  :Smile:  Проблемма такая: у меня на сд-привод может сам проигрывать аудио сд, только стоит нажать кнопочку Play  :Smile:  Но когда я нажимаю эту кнопочку, то звука нету. В винде решается все просто. Нужно переключить входной поток с микрофона, на какой-то auxiлялял, чет такое  :Smile:  В alsamixer входных потоков вообще нету. В kmix тоже по входным потокам ничего нет. Что делать то?  :Smile: 

```
serg_sk@Elvenhome ~ $ sudo emerge -pv alsa-driver

Password:

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.8  -doc +oss 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

ALSA в виде модулей. Ядро 2.6.10, ванильное.

```
serg_sk@Elvenhome ~ $ sudo emerge info           

Portage 2.0.51.22-r1 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.6.10 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.10 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(TM) CPU                1200MHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.12

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.10

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.5

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.18-r1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mcpu=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -m32"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-mcpu=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -m32"

DISTDIR="/home/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="ru ua"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt curl dvd emboss encode esd fam foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 gtkhtml imagemagick imlib ipv6 jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mp3 mpeg mtrr ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl slang spell sse ssl svga tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis xine xml xml2 xmms xv zlib linguas_ru linguas_ua userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

serg_sk@Elvenhome ~ $
```

```
serg_sk@Elvenhome ~ $ cat /etc/make.conf

USE="nptl nptlonly mp3 gtk gtk2 mmx sse mtrr dvd qt kde -cups"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mcpu=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -m32"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

DISTDIR=/home/distfiles

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

LINGUAS="ru ua"

ALSA_CARDS="ca0106"

CC=gcc 

CXX=g++

serg_sk@Elvenhome ~ $ 
```

Если надо что-то еще - покажу  :Smile:  Долго бьюсь с этой проблеммой  :Smile:  Задолбался уже если чесно. Инфы конкретной не нашел. Вообщем спасайте  :Smile: 

P.S. Такой нюанс. Если загрузить сначала винду, а потом перегрузится в линукс, то сд привод звук выводит. Видимо мастдай сам переключает входной поток, а потом он так и остается.

----------

## serg_sk

Что ниукого такой карточки нету? Она же Аудига LS 24 bit

----------

## kaktyc

Это не маздай потоки переключает, а сам привод играет через шнурок напрямую в звуковуху (тривиально так объяснил  :Smile: )

У тебя в alsamixer ползунок CD откручен? У меня по умолчанию много было чего mute. Вобщем поиграйся с alsamixer.

----------

## EdiG

http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Creative+Labs&card=Sound+Blaster+Live+7.1.&chip=SB0410%2C+P17&module=ca0106

http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=.asoundrc

----------

## serg_sk

 *Quote:*   

> Это не маздай потоки переключает, а сам привод играет через шнурок напрямую в звуковуху (тривиально так объяснил )

 

Дык он играеит через шнурок  :Smile:  Когда в мастдай гружусь, а потом в генту, то играет. А когда сразу после включения компа а генту, то не играет.

 *Quote:*   

> У тебя в alsamixer ползунок CD откручен? У меня по умолчанию много было чего mute. Вобщем поиграйся с alsamixer.

 

У меня там вообще его нету. Вот собственно:

[img:1fd1c4f046]http://img349.imageshack.us/img349/4553/alsamixer9iy.th.jpg[/img:1fd1c4f046]

Сам звук с сидирома идет через CAPTURE, это если я сначало в винду загружусь, а потом в линукс.

Мой /etc/asound.conf:

```
serg_sk@Elvenhome ~ $ cat /etc/asound.conf  

#/etc/asound.conf

# Содержимое файла /etc/asound.conf

pcm.ossmix {

 type dmix

 ipc_key 1027

 slave {

 pcm "hw:0,0"

 period_time 0

 period_size 1024

 buffer_size 4096

 rate 44100

 }

 bindings {

 0 0

 1 1

 }

}

pcm.!default {

 type plug

 slave.pcm "ossmix"

}

ctl.mixer0 {

 type hw

 card 0

} 
```

2EdiG: Если ты знаешь как мне помочь, то расскажи как, а то я в этих доках уже замучился. В одной сказано делай так, в другой - так. Мну уже ничего в этих алсовских доках не понимает.

----------

## kaktyc

 *serg_sk wrote:*   

> У меня там вообще его нету. Вот собственно:
> 
> [img:20059696e2]http://img349.imageshack.us/img349/4553/alsamixer9iy.th.jpg[/img:20059696e2]
> 
> Сам звук с сидирома идет через CAPTURE, это если я сначало в винду загружусь, а потом в линукс.

 

А если дальше полистать? Вправо. Там еще такие стрелочки есть  :Wink:  Вот как это у меня: http://img324.imageshack.us/img324/9757/alsamixer3wr.png

А вот насчет CAPTURE я не уверен. По-моему, это не совсем то. Хотя могу и ошибаться. 

У меня кстати asound.conf вообще нет. И все работает (SB Live 5.1)

----------

## serg_sk

Стрелочки есть, но cd среди них нету. Там еще пара каких-то i2c mixer'ов.

Ну asound.conf нужен, чтобы ALSA была многопоточной.

P.S. Дело в том, что сама карточка софтовая. 

P.P.S. Ну так какие идеи?  :Smile: 

----------

## EdiG

```

cat /etc/asound.state

```

```

state.CA0106 {

   control.1 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 255'

      iface MIXER

      name 'Analog Front Volume'

      value.0 155

      value.1 155

   }

   control.2 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 255'

      iface MIXER

      name 'Analog Rear Volume'

      value.0 190

      value.1 190

   }

   control.3 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 255'

      iface MIXER

      name 'Analog Center/LFE Volume'

      value.0 150

      value.1 140

   }

   control.4 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 255'

      iface MIXER

      name 'Analog Unknown Volume'

      value.0 90

      value.1 90

   }

   control.5 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 255'

      iface MIXER

      name 'SPDIF Front Volume'

      value.0 140

      value.1 140

   }

   control.6 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 255'

      iface MIXER

      name 'SPDIF Rear Volume'

      value.0 170

      value.1 170

   }

   control.7 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 255'

      iface MIXER

      name 'SPDIF Center/LFE Volume'

      value.0 95

      value.1 95

   }

   control.8 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 255'

      iface MIXER

      name 'SPDIF Unknown Volume'

      value.0 145

      value.1 145

   }

   control.9 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 255'

      iface MIXER

      name 'CAPTURE feedback into PLAYBACK'

      value.0 175

      value.1 175

   }

   control.10 {

      comment.access read

      comment.type IEC958

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Mask'

      value ffffffff0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

   }

   control.11 {

      comment.access read

      comment.type IEC958

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Mask'

      index 1

      value ffffffff0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

   }

   control.12 {

      comment.access read

      comment.type IEC958

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Mask'

      index 2

      value ffffffff0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

   }

   control.13 {

      comment.access read

      comment.type IEC958

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Mask'

      index 3

      value ffffffff00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

   }

   control.14 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'SPDIF Out'

      value true

   }

   control.15 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type ENUMERATED

      comment.count 1

      comment.item.0 'SPDIF out'

      comment.item.1 'i2s mixer out'

      comment.item.2 'SPDIF in'

      comment.item.3 'i2s in'

      comment.item.4 'AC97 in'

      comment.item.5 'SRC out'

      iface MIXER

      name 'Capture Source'

      value 'i2s in'

   }

   control.16 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type IEC958

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Default'

      value '04921002000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

   }

   control.17 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type IEC958

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Default'

      index 1

      value '049210020000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

   }

   control.18 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type IEC958

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Default'

      index 2

      value '04921002000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

   }

   control.19 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type IEC958

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Default'

      index 3

      value '0492100200000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

   }

}

```

Last edited by EdiG on Thu Jul 14, 2005 5:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## serg_sk

Есть у меня такой файл. Почти такого же содержания.

Возможно вы не поняли сути вопроса. Звук везде есть, все играет отлично, только у меня cd-привод может сам играть, без любого проигрывателя, как говорил kaktyc: "сам привод играет через шнурок напрямую в звуковуху". Вот этого я и не слышу.

----------

## EdiG

странно тогда у меня работает все

музыку рипю 

ядро 2.6.13 

alsa 1.0.9a

модуль ca0106 развивается

и ждать можно чего угодно

http://www.linuxhq.com/kernel/v2.6/13-rc1/sound/pci/ca0106/index.html

----------

## serg_sk

ну у меня ядро 2.6.10 и ALSA-1.0.8 

хм... надо попробовать обновиться.

----------

## serg_sk

обновил alsa'у до 1.0.9 ничего не изменилось.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## EdiG

http://www.mepis.org/node/6303

аналогичная проблема

----------

## serg_sk

Похожая... но и там нет решения.

----------

## EdiG

http://www.alsa-project.org/~james/alsa-driver/

http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.alsa.user/18654

----------

## serg_sk

Насколько я понял с моим корявым английским, то поддержка будет в следующей версии?

----------

## EdiG

может нормально из cvs заработает 

а щас покашто правят ca0106 

еще разница в ревизиях чипа есть 

может и не заработать даже в новой версии

щас заточка идет на интегрированый звук ca0106

----------

## serg_sk

нет, cvs + dial-up = убийство  :Smile:  Я тогда лучше релиза подожду.

----------

## EdiG

```
cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.alsa-project.org:/cvsroot/alsa co -P alsa-driver alsa-kernel alsa-lib alsa-utils
```

доступно тут одним архивом (tar.bz2)3.2M

[url]http://webfile.ru/405897 [/url]

доступен по адресу: webfile.ru/405897 в течение 14 дней до 20:05 28.07.2005.Last edited by EdiG on Thu Jul 14, 2005 5:35 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## serg_sk

10x. Бум пробовать  :Smile: 

----------

## serg_sk

Собрал все кроме alsa-kernel. Микшер немного изменился, но сидюк все равно не играет.

Какие будут идеи?

```
Elvenhome etc # /etc/init.d/alsasound start

Starting sound driver: snd-ca0106 done
```

Все работает на ура, xmms играет, звук есть, но вот прямо из сиди не играет.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## EdiG

http://www.alsa-project.org/~james/alsa-driver/archives/ca0106.old/CA0106.conf

конфиг от разработчика

https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=1223

надо править исходники

```
# cat /proc/asound/cards

0 [S51            ]: EMU10K1 - SB Live 5.1

                     SB Live 5.1 (rev.8, serial:0x80641102) at 0xee80, irq 3

1 [CA0106         ]: CA0106 - CA0106

                     Live! 7.1 24bit [SB0410] at 0xef40 irq 11
```

```
 # cat /proc/asound/devices

  4: [0- 0]: hardware dependent

  8: [0- 0]: raw midi

 19: [0- 3]: digital audio playback

 18: [0- 2]: digital audio playback

 26: [0- 2]: digital audio capture

 25: [0- 1]: digital audio capture

 16: [0- 0]: digital audio playback

 24: [0- 0]: digital audio capture

  0: [0- 0]: ctl

  1:       : sequencer

  6: [0- 2]: hardware dependent

  9: [0- 1]: raw midi

 10: [0- 2]: raw midi

 33:       : timer

 51: [1- 3]: digital audio playback

 59: [1- 3]: digital audio capture

 50: [1- 2]: digital audio playback

 58: [1- 2]: digital audio capture

 49: [1- 1]: digital audio playback

 57: [1- 1]: digital audio capture

 48: [1- 0]: digital audio playback

 56: [1- 0]: digital audio capture

 32: [1- 0]: ctl

```

```
#  cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0       

  0:   22890627          XT-PIC  timer

  1:      18074          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  3:    3305980          XT-PIC  uhci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2, EMU10K1, nvidia

  5:      10995          XT-PIC  uhci_hcd:usb3, uhci_hcd:usb4, saa7134[0]

  8:          2          XT-PIC  rtc

  9:          0          XT-PIC  acpi

 11:     794307          XT-PIC  SysKonnect SK-98xx, ide2, ehci_hcd:usb5, snd_ca0106

 14:     145380          XT-PIC  ide0

 15:         79          XT-PIC  ide1

NMI:          0 

LOC:   22890273 

ERR:      31940

```

```

 cat /proc/asound/modules

0 snd_emu10k1

1 snd_ca0106

```

```
# cat /proc/asound/pcm

00-00: emu10k1 : ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback : playback 32 : capture 1

00-01: emu10k1 mic : Mic Capture : capture 1

00-02: emu10k1 efx : Multichannel Capture/PT Playback : playback 8 : capture 1

00-03: emu10k1 : Multichannel Playback : playback 1

01-00: ca0106 : CA0106 : playback 1 : capture 1

01-01: ca0106 : CA0106 : playback 1 : capture 1

01-02: ca0106 : CA0106 : playback 1 : capture 1

01-03: ca0106 : CA0106 : playback 1 : capture 1

```

----------

## serg_sk

эм.. и где эти все конфы дежат? Которы по верхней ссылке? 

И это надо содерджимое оригинальных файлов заменить на то что по ссылке?

P.S. Ты уже менял, можешь сразу файлы прислать? Только скажи куда их положить.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *serg_sk wrote:*   

> Ну asound.conf нужен, чтобы ALSA была многопоточной.

 

Если оно в делезе не поддерживается, типа AC-97

----------

## serg_sk

Конфиги эти я нашел, но что мне делать с их содержимым? Заменять или же оставить и просто добавить новый тейст к тому, что уже имеется?

----------

## EdiG

скопировать из  /usr/share/alsa/cards/чип_карты в домашний каталог

и все include для него если нужен 5.1 звук выполнить тест

```

speaker-test -c6 -Dplug:surround51
```

```
/home/edig/.asoudrc
```

```

#

# Configuration for the CA0106 chip

#

<confdir:pcm/front.conf>

CA0106.pcm.front.0 {

         <at> args [ CARD  ]

         <at> args.CARD {

                type string

        }

        type hw

        card $CARD

        device 0

}      

<confdir:pcm/rear.conf>

CA0106.pcm.rear.0 {

         <at> args [ CARD ]

         <at> args.CARD {

                type string

        }

        type hw

        card $CARD

        device 1

}      

<confdir:pcm/center_lfe.conf>

CA0106.pcm.center_lfe.0 {

         <at> args [ CARD ]

         <at> args.CARD {

                type string

        }

        type hw

        card $CARD

        device 2

}      

<confdir:pcm/side.conf>

CA0106.pcm.side.0 {

         <at> args [ CARD ]

         <at> args.CARD {

                type string

        }

        type hw

        card $CARD

        device 3

}      

<confdir:pcm/surround40.conf>

CA0106.pcm.surround40.0 {

         <at> args [ CARD ]

         <at> args.CARD {

                type string

        }

        type multi

        slaves [

                {

                        pcm {

                                 <at> func concat

                                strings [

                                        "cards.CA0106.pcm.front.0:CARD=" 

$CARD

                                ]

                        }

                        channels 2

                }

                {

                        pcm {

                                 <at> func concat

                                strings [

                                        "cards.CA0106.pcm.rear.0:CARD=" 

$CARD

                                ]

                        }

                        channels 2

                }

        ]

        bindings [

                { slave 0 channel 0 }

                { slave 0 channel 1 }

                { slave 1 channel 0 }

                { slave 1 channel 1 }

        ]

}

<confdir:pcm/surround41.conf>

<confdir:pcm/surround50.conf>

<confdir:pcm/surround51.conf>

<confdir:pcm/surround71.conf>

CA0106.pcm.surround51.0 {

         <at> args [ CARD ]

         <at> args.CARD {

                type string

        }

        type multi

        slaves [

                {

                        pcm {

                                 <at> func concat

                                strings [

                                        "cards.CA0106.pcm.front.0:CARD=" 

$CARD

                                ]

                        }

                        channels 2

                }

                {

                        pcm {

                                 <at> func concat

                                strings [

                                        "cards.CA0106.pcm.rear.0:CARD=" 

$CARD

                                ]

                        }

                        channels 2

                }

                {

                        pcm {

                                 <at> func concat

                                strings [

"cards.CA0106.pcm.center_lfe.0:CARD=" $CARD

                                ]

                        }

                        channels 2

                }

        ]

        bindings [

                { slave 0 channel 0 }

                { slave 0 channel 1 }

                { slave 1 channel 0 }

                { slave 1 channel 1 }

                { slave 2 channel 0 }

                { slave 2 channel 1 }

        ]

}

CA0106.pcm.surround71.0 {

         <at> args [ CARD ]

         <at> args.CARD {

                type string

        }

        type multi

        slaves [

                {

                        pcm {

                                 <at> func concat

                                strings [

                                        "cards.CA0106.pcm.front.0:CARD=" 

$CARD

                                ]

                        }

                        channels 2

                }

                {

                        pcm {

                                 <at> func concat

                                strings [

                                        "cards.CA0106.pcm.rear.0:CARD=" 

$CARD

                                ]

                        }

                        channels 2

                }

                {

                        pcm {

                                 <at> func concat

                                strings [

"cards.CA0106.pcm.center_lfe.0:CARD=" $CARD

                                ]

                        }

                        channels 2

                }

                {

                        pcm {

                                 <at> func concat

                                strings [

                                        "cards.CA0106.pcm.side.0:CARD=" 

$CARD

                                ]

                        }

                        channels 2

                }

        ]

        bindings [

                { slave 0 channel 0 }

                { slave 0 channel 1 }

                { slave 1 channel 0 }

                { slave 1 channel 1 }

                { slave 2 channel 0 }

                { slave 2 channel 1 }

                { slave 3 channel 0 }

                { slave 3 channel 1 }

        ]

}

<confdir:pcm/iec958.conf>

CA0106.pcm.iec958.0 {

         <at> args [ CARD AES0 AES1 AES2 AES3 ]

         <at> args.CARD {

                type string

        }

         <at> args.AES0 {

                type integer

        }

         <at> args.AES1 {

                type integer

        }

         <at> args.AES2 {

                type integer

        }

         <at> args.AES3 {

                type integer

        }

        type hooks

        slave.pcm {

                type hw

                card $CARD

                device 0

        }

        hooks.0 {

                type ctl_elems

                hook_args [

                        {

                                name "SPDIF Front Volume"

                                index 0

                                lock true

                                preserve true

                                value [ 207 207 ]   # Puts 0x30303030 in 

the Volume register. 0xff - 0x30 = 0xcf = 207

                        }

                        {

                                name "SPDIF Out"

                                lock true

                                preserve true

                                value 1

                        }

                        {

                                name "IEC958 Playback Default"

                                index 1

                                lock true

                                preserve true

                                value [ $AES0 $AES1 $AES2 $AES3 ]

                        }

                ]

        }

}

```

----------

## serg_sk

 *Quote:*   

> скопировать из /usr/share/alsa/cards/чип_карты в домашний каталог

 

Я подправил сорцы в alsa-lib и это все уже было в /usr/share/alsa/cards/чип_карты  :Smile: 

А вот если делаю по твоему .asoundrc то у меня вообще звука нет  :Smile:  Где грабли?

----------

## EdiG

/usr/share/alsa/pcm

<confdir:pcm/side.conf>

если что то не надо надо закоментировать строку

например 

```

#<confdir:pcm/surround71.conf>

#CA0106.pcm.surround71.0 {

#        <at> args [ CARD ]

#       <at> args.CARD {

#              type string

 #       }

 #       type multi

 #       slaves [

 #               {

#                        pcm {

 #                                <at> func concat

  #                              strings [

   #                                     "cards.CA0106.pcm.front.0:CARD="

#$CARD

 #                               ]

   #                     }

     #                   channels 2

       #         }

         #       {

           #             pcm {

             #                    <at> func concat

               #                 strings [

                 #                       "cards.CA0106.pcm.rear.0:CARD="

#$CARD

  #                              ]

    #                    }

      #                  channels 2

        #        }

          #      {

            #            pcm {

              #                   <at> func concat

                #                strings [

#

```

----------

## serg_sk

Заремил 4.0 и 7.1. В xmms в роли микшера доступен пункт дефаулт. Поставил, звука нету. С сиди тоде не играет. Что опять не так?

----------

## EdiG

если нет 5.1 7.1 и не нужен surround

то можно уменьшить конфиг до токого.

   pcm/iec958.conf должен присутствовать или 

скопировать в один буфер все и сохранитьть в .asoundrc

```
<confdir:pcm/iec958.conf>

CA0106.pcm.iec958.0 {

         <at> args [ CARD AES0 AES1 AES2 AES3 ]

         <at> args.CARD {

                type string

        }

         <at> args.AES0 {

                type integer

        }

         <at> args.AES1 {

                type integer

        }

         <at> args.AES2 {

                type integer

        }

         <at> args.AES3 {

                type integer

        }

        type hooks

        slave.pcm {

                type hw

                card $CARD

                device 0

        }

        hooks.0 {

                type ctl_elems

                hook_args [

                        {

                                name "SPDIF Front Volume"

                                index 0

                                lock true

                                preserve true

                                value [ 207 207 ]   # Puts 0x30303030 in

the Volume register. 0xff - 0x30 = 0xcf = 207

                        }

                        {

                                name "SPDIF Out"

                                lock true

                                preserve true

                                value 1

                        }

                        {

                                name "IEC958 Playback Default"

                                index 1

                                lock true

                                preserve true

                                value [ $AES0 $AES1 $AES2 $AES3 ]

                        }

                ]

        }

} 
```

----------

## serg_sk

Да понятно это, только после этих действий у меня, например, в xmms'е из микшеров можно выбрать только default. Выбираю его, он говорит, что нету звукового устройства.

----------

## EdiG

```

emerge -pv xmms-alsa

```

есть в наличии ?

alsamixer что показывает

----------

## serg_sk

Ну допустим нет. А что делать с остальными программами такими как psi, xchat и т.п.?

Вообщем надоело мне  :Smile:  Подожду релиза и дождусь когда все из коробки работать будет  :Smile: 

----------

